# A Question About Chronotime



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I may be missing a trick here but I can't see any prices on Mr Wajs website. :dontgetit:

I'm very tempted by the M6. :clapping: How do I find out the price?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

IIRC you have to email him for a price


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Its My Life said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I may be missing a trick here but I can't see any prices on Mr Wajs website. :dontgetit:
> 
> ...


Probably easier to ask Roy to try and get you one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There are no M6's available at the moment from either Chronotime or myself, hopefully sometime in the New Year we will have some more.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Roy

What are the chances of some Mirages becoming available?

Cheers

Bill


----------

